# Looking for kitchen space to rent



## cookinggirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello, I'm looking for commercial kitchen space to rent in the Phoenix-metro area. I'm a new caterer and am having trouble finding space to rent. I have called many churches and a few restaurants with no luck. If anyone has a kitchen for rent out there, please contact me. Thanks! :chef:


----------



## chefssharedkitc (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Cookinggirl!

I just joined Cheftalk and noticed your posting from last year. I rent individual workstations by the hour in a fully equipped commercial kitchen designed to accommodate chefs 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. We have 2 locations, one in the east valley and one in north Scottsdale (addresses below).

7601 E Gray Road, Suite D
Scottsdale, AZ 85260

2655 West Guadalupe Road, Suite 14
Mesa, AZ 85202

[email protected]

If you still need a commercial kitchen, check out our web site www.ChefsSharedKitchen.com. Maybe we'll be a good fit for your needs.

Susan


----------

